# Bridge Rectifier



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

This is a bit of a technical question:
I have a wind turbine running 3 wires into my home, but the converter that came with it burned out in a major windstorm.
My system runs 24 volts, and I'm wondering, can I simply run a bridge rectifier straight to the battery bank? I have a Xantrex C30 charge controller that I could pass the power through if needed.
The turbine isn't very big, and I'm not concerned about overcharging my batteries.
What are the best components to use for this?


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ier.svg/260px-3_fase_bridge_rectifier.svg.png


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

The model# should tell you the max power it will produce, a whisper 1000 is 1000w/24v=50 amps/3 phase, so 20 amp or better diodes would be needed.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Take a look at this diagram at the Otherpower.com website. It shows how to make a 3 phase rectifier, and how to hook it up. Normally you would have a diversion controller, but if you're positive you won't fry your bateries...

Here's a nice document about their 10' turbine.

Michael


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Bridge rects are quite available in giggle.

So order a set and repair what you have.

For a very long time i have been leaving the cover/door open on one controller (Ez-Fire they are called) and running a fan onto the bridge rects.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I'm surprised that that "otherpower" rectifier circuit doesn't have any capacitors in it. . . lots of "ripple".

repair what you have...with the capacitors.......(its more better)


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Bridge rectifiers are all over Ebay... high amps capabilites and fairly cheap too...I have 2 - 100 amp rectifiers in parallel I think the two cost me 25 bucks


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Jim-mi said:


> I'm surprised that that "otherpower" rectifier circuit doesn't have any capacitors in it. . . lots of "ripple".
> 
> repair what you have...with the capacitors.......(its more better)


How much ripple is there with the three phase alternator? It may not be the best setup, but as far as I know automobile alternators don't have filter capacitors either. The three phase ripple is going to be much less than single phase. I haven't a clue how bad whats left is for the battery.

Michael


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You would have to put a scope on it to see it .
Yes of course the three phase is 'less' then the single.....

My thoughts come from a conversation some while ago with the head man at a high end battery manufacture (Shurrette). Also from the mano of the GNB batteries that I have . . . . . .Good batteries do not like ripple in the charge currant.
I shall not argue with what these sources say.

As for a "car" we all (should) know that it is a disposable item to be replaced at regular intervals . . and that putting a capacitor in the circuit might cost .25 cents more . . .and therefore reduce the profit margin.

If the BIG battery guys say so . . thats good enough for me.

sorry for the rant


----------

